# Civil War Era Joke.



## etexas (Aug 24, 2007)

You Civil War buffs might think this is funny, the rest will think it is dumb (that's cool my wife did). A father and son walk down Main Street past the Churches: Dad? Yes. What is a Methodist? Dad thinks, "Well a Methodist is a Baptist with a pair of shoes." Dad, what is a Presbyterian? Dad thinks and says "Well, a Presbyterian is a Methodist with a horse and carriage." Dad, what's an Episcopalian? Dad thinks a second and says "Well, an Episcopalian is a Presbyterian with an Estate."


----------

